# If it was a gun ,



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I could operate it but it's not. I guess I'm out dated. So the question is: on these threads when someone wants to respond to something people put it in their post in a different looking form. So How do y'all do that? I'm just not smart enough to figure it out.
Thanks all,


Wade


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

1shotwade said:


> I could operate it but it's not. I guess I'm out dated. So the question is: on these threads when someone wants to respond to something people put it in their post in a different looking form. So How do y'all do that? I'm just not smart enough to figure it out.
> Thanks all,
> 
> 
> Wade


Is this the different form you're talking about? If so, when you want to respond to someone, click on the "Quote" button at the bottom of the post you're responding to, and type your response below.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Or do you mean a different font or size like *this* or this?

If so, use the menu bar at the top of the reply box. Highlight the words you want to change, then click on the changes you want to make - bold, italics, color, etc.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cookie2 said:


> Or do you mean a different font or size like *this* or this?
> 
> If so, use the menu bar at the top of the reply box. Highlight the words you want to change, then click on the changes you want to make - bold, italics, color, etc.


 Or putting things in Quotes like this?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

deaconjim said:


> Is this the different form you're talking about? If so, when you want to respond to someone, click on the "Quote" button at the bottom of the post you're responding to, and type your response below.


OK, Sooo,like this Jim? And there is two Quote buttons,How do I know what they both do?
Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Cookie2 said:


> Or do you mean a different font or size like *this* or this?
> 
> If so, use the menu bar at the top of the reply box. Highlight the words you want to change, then click on the changes you want to make - bold, italics, color, etc.


I was asking about the"quote" thing but your info is also new to me. Thanks

Wade


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

arabian knight said:


> Or putting things in Quotes like this?


Ya,all the above. Thanks all. Oh, and how do I respond to all at one time?

Wade


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

1shotwade said:


> OK, Sooo,like this Jim? And there is two Quote buttons,How do I know what they both do?
> Wade


For this one.....*Quote+*



1shotwade said:


> I was asking about the"quote" thing but your info is also new to me. Thanks
> 
> Wade


For this one...... *Quote*

The quote of yours on top, I hit the "qoute+" button. Then to finish it off for the one on bottom to tie it all together, I just hit the "quote" button.

You can use the "quote+" several times before hitting the "quote" button.


----------

